# CL Ads



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is another wonderful one I found posted in SW Michigan. 

Part time cleaning crew needed

Taking applications for a part time cleaning crew to clean foreclosed homes. Homes need to be cleaned top to bottom in 1 day. Must have your own transportation to job and to work at a fast pace while doing quality work. Must be avalible on short notice.

For more information please reply to this listing. 

NO CALLS PLEASE 
Location: Berrien county
Compensation: 8.25 per hr
This is a part-time job.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

I am interested can you send me link sounds like they pay $.25 more than AMS


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

8.25 is higher than minimum wage so I really don't see what you are trying to prove here, Holland. 

More power to the people who want to work and can actually get paid higher than what the law requires.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> 8.25 is higher than minimum wage so I really don't see what you are trying to prove here, Holland.
> 
> More power to the people who want to work and can actually get paid higher than what the law requires.


Business owners don't work for minimum wage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

What do those day laborers get nowadays ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

In SoCal where i am, day labor is 10.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> 8.25 is higher than minimum wage so I really don't see what you are trying to prove here, Holland.
> 
> More power to the people who want to work and can actually get paid higher than what the law requires.


I won't even begin an argument with you, it is not worth it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As an employee earning the minimum wage, you would be supplying me with a fueled vehicle, complete with all of the materials and supplies needed to complete the work, or reimburse me for my expenses. I would be working a fixed schedule so that I knew when I could go home, regardless of my progress. I would get my check on a set day each week or biweekly.
I would have the benefit of unemployment, for example and possibly some medical/retirement, misc items to fall back on.
Employees are apples....contractors are oranges.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Paul, if you marketed your services here for $9 per hour, I would bet somebody here would hire you on. You have got to be worth 75 cents more than a CL housecleaner right?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> As an employee earning the minimum wage, you would be supplying me with a fueled vehicle, complete with all of the materials and supplies needed to complete the work, or reimburse me for my expenses. I would be working a fixed schedule so that I knew when I could go home, regardless of my progress. I would get my check on a set day each week or biweekly.
> I would have the benefit of unemployment, for example and possibly some medical/retirement, misc items to fall back on.
> Employees are apples....contractors are oranges.


You have to remember not everybody is you and the world is filled with complete idiots that will work for nothing. Have a roofer in my area that lays shingles for 15 a square and that includes tearoff, the work is complete junk but you get what you pay for. That roofer is also licensed by the state so he gets audited every 3 years so he plays by the book. Crazy what people will work for. 

I known lots of people who would rather work of the books so child support or the irs back taxes don't catch them. People are stupid and don't see the big picture or benefits of paying people a fair and honest wage


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I won't even begin an argument with you, it is not worth it.


Now that I agree with. I think they pay more at mickey d's. Just because the govt says what a minimum should be doesn't mean that is what you should pay. The government is not the greatest at figuring things out, if that's not obvious already :laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

wmhlc, the preservation industry is heading down in a freefall. Are guys willing to do a maid service for $8.25 because that is the market or because that is all they think they are worth? I know there are numbskulls here who will do anything. This forum could do a lot of good in educating contractors that they can get better rates. Believe in yourself, work hard at elevating your craft. If they are content to work for sub standard rates and give sub standard results, then maybe there is another forum better suited to that. I hope this one never drops to that level.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> The government is not the greatest at figuring things out, if that's not obvious already :laughing:








Hell is freezing over again.


2nd time this week, we gotta get this stopped. :laughing:
Its not good for our image.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Hell is freezing over again.
> 
> 2nd time this week, we gotta get this stopped. :laughing:
> Its not good for our image.


People who debate and argue the most usually have more in common than not. That's the scary part :laughing:

A few people I have outright brawled with are some of my best friends now...buddy :laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

"buddy" is probably pushing the relationship a little too fast just yet. 



lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Awkward....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Palusami said:


> Business owners don't work for minimum wage.


Too good to earn a few bucks so it's better to sit at home and do nothing, right?

1 is always great then 0.





HollandPPC said:


> I won't even begin an argument with you, it is not worth it.


Because you have no argument and you know I am right.





GTX63 said:


> Paul, if you marketed your services here for $9 per hour, I would bet somebody here would hire you on. You have got to be worth 75 cents more than a CL housecleaner right?


The market dictates how much you are worth.

If tomorrow minimum wage was lowered to $3 an hour, then you are no longer worth $25 an hour. You are only worth what you get paid and the market dictates that.

Simple stuff here, guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> wmhlc, the preservation industry is heading down in a freefall. Are guys willing to do a maid service for $8.25 because that is the market or because that is all they think they are worth? I know there are numbskulls here who will do anything. This forum could do a lot of good in educating contractors that they can get better rates. Believe in yourself, work hard at elevating your craft. If they are content to work for sub standard rates and give sub standard results, then maybe there is another forum better suited to that. I hope this one never drops to that level.


Believe me I known the industry sucks now, this is my 11 year working in the industry. I made a killing doing trashouts about 3 years ago now I do less than 10k of p&p work a year. I mainly do insurance work for the banks and you can make a good living performing that work still, but give it 3 more years and all the dirt asses will figure out insurance work pays and the cycle continues. Its all about being working smarter and efficent and make the most profit as possible. 

As a business owner I think it stupid to bitch about what others are charging if they want to run themselves into the ground then maybe if we are lucky the banks will have to hire the right compaines in the first place. Americans love a deal you can't fault the banks for saving money you known the media and society is on them every day about the amount of money they make.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your speaking about a different market. Business owners don't work for minimum wage because there is none. There is no guarantee of any wage. 

Yes, sometimes it is better to sit at home and go broke. From your previous posts, Its not clear to me that you understand margins.

What market dictates what I am worth? The housing market? The argicultural market? I choose my market. If my plumber is doing winterizations for $175 today and your doing them for $40, maybe your selling yourself short; maybe you are in a different market.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Here is another wonderful one I found posted in SW Michigan.
> 
> Part time cleaning crew needed
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a lot of time on your hands always trolling on cl and ct maybe you should consider. And you better hurry sign in on property preservation so you wont be a fng you big dumbie.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Looks like you have a lot of time on your hands always trolling on cl and ct maybe you should consider. And you better hurry sign in on property preservation so you wont be a fng you big dumbie.


In between jobs it's good to keep up on things.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Paul Pfieffer said:


> Too good to earn a few bucks so it's better to sit at home and do nothing, right?
> 
> 1 is always great then 0.


If you spend all your time settling for 1 and setting a precedence, when will you have time to aim higher ?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Originally Posted by Paul Pfieffer
Too good to earn a few bucks so it's better to sit at home and do nothing, right?

1 is always great then 0.

Because you have no argument and you know I am right.

The market dictates how much you are worth.

If tomorrow minimum wage was lowered to $3 an hour, then you are no longer worth $25 an hour. You are only worth what you get paid and the market dictates that.

Simple stuff here, guys.
------------------------------------------------------

Paul you really are clueless. If you can't figure out why getting paid 8.25 to show up to job sites to work for a few hours is not worth it you are lost. Out of all the people that troll around on here only a handful have a brain. It appears you are lacking one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

JSM_CC said:


> In SoCal where i am, day labor is 10.


SoCal? As in "near Stone Brewery"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> SoCal? As in "near Stone Brewery"?


Ya about 10 minutes away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

JSM_CC said:


> Ya about 10 minutes away.


Turns out Stone is contemplating stopping all sales to Montana because of Montana's ridiculous tariffs on alcohol. I've been buying all the Sublimely Self Righteous I can find, I stock it right next to my stock of "survival" food!

Now, if I could find someone who lives close to Dogfishhead Brewery. . .


----------

